# Hello from Ohio



## Bullet (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello from the great northwest. To be specific Toledo,Ohio. Just found the forum love to see there are other people like me. I do not run a home haunt, but I do run a haunted trail for charity of a local state park. Hope to contribute and enjoy all the great ideas that are already here.


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi... from Piper city Il


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome aboard you should have a great time here


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to HauntForum, enjoy your stay!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bullet!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ooooh...Ohio is big on hauting their state parks. Sounds like fun!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Bullet!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Welcome to HauntForum, enjoy your stay!


..... he's infected...now he can never leave!!! mwahahahahahaha!

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

